# Zerstört der Kormoran die Binnenfischerei?



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2021)

jetzt bin ich aber platt,
sind die Vögel tatsächlich so gefräßig? Die fressen doch nur wirtschaftlich uninteressante Fischarten, dass weiß doch jeder.
Außerdem ist der Vogel selten und deshalb geschützt.

Mal ehrlich, was soll die Frage hier im Board?


----------



## jkc (25. November 2021)

...Traffic


----------



## rippi (25. November 2021)

Kormoran ist doch 2010er Jahre. Langsam sollte man auch die Kegelrobbe ins Fadenkreuz nehmen. Und zwar durch Freizeitjäger.


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2021)

nein der Kormoran ,dieser wunderschöne Vogel ist nicht schuld - sondern die krankhafte 
Schützerei die ein verträgliches Maß der Bestandsdichteregulierung verhindert .


----------



## zandertex (25. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> nein der Kormoran ,dieser wunderschöne Vogel ist nicht schuld - sondern die krankhafte
> Schützerei die ein verträgliches Maß der Bestandsdichteregulierung verhindert .


Der will halt auch nur satt werden........................


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. November 2021)

....wegen Schwachsinn gelöscht 

R.S.


----------



## el.Lucio (25. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn der Vogel in 3 Jahren ( 2014-2016 ) ca. 228 Tonnen frisst, sind das ca. 76 Tonnen jährlich.
> 
> ...


Da steht 228 Tonnen pro Jahr...


----------



## buttweisser (25. November 2021)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. November 2021)

Fischerei Reese verlässt den Standort Plön | SHZ
					

Fischwirtschaftsmeister Gunnar Reese hat vor zwei Jahren Entscheidung getroffen, den Vertrag mit dem Land zu beenden.




					www.shz.de


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Da steht 228 Tonnen pro Jahr...


Danke, ist korrigiert 

Pöser Vogel 

R.S.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (30. November 2021)

Ich sehe das genauso wie im Bericht beschrieben, ich angel zwar nicht in *Schleswig-Holstein* sondern im Ruhrpott (NRW).
Aber auch bei uns stelle ich immer öfters beim Friedfischangeln an den Kanälen fest das die Kormorane über Stunden einen Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser ziehen. 
Es werden immer mehr Komorane die sich bei uns an den Kanälen breitmachen. Tierschutz hin oder her hier muss endlich mal etwas von den Behörden dagegen unternommen werden sonst wird es bald kein kleinfisch mehr in unseren Kanälen geben. 
Petri Heil


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. November 2021)

Aber warum sollte eine Behörde gegen fischfressende Vögel aktiv werden ?

Die deutsche Wohlstandsgesellschaft besteht nur zum kleinen Teil aus Anglern und zum noch kleineren Teil aus Anglern, die ihre Fische verwerten bzw.

vom Fischfang zu Ernährungszwecken abhängig sind. ( "Eingewanderte" , die bspw. traditionell Weißfisch einsalzen und essen werden sogar von Angelkollegen verächtlich beäugt )

Wir *brauchen* keinen ausreichenden Fischbestand in unseren Gewässern , weil wir keine "Jäger" mehr sein müssen.

Das sieht im bspw. Mittelmeer-Raum oder Afrika ja ganz anders aus...die LEBEN vom Fischfang !

Da werden Konkurrenten, die Überhand nehmen, abgeschossen.

Der "zivile" Mensch kauft sich seinen Bedarf und erfreut sich an fischfressenden Vögeln und schützt diese - warum gibt es denn bspw. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge...

wir sind das soziale Milch und Honigland für unsere Bürger - hier muss niemand verhungern und wir sind auf gesunde Fischbestände NICHT angewiesen.

Ein Bürger, der mit der Angel am Kanal herumschleicht, ist ein - bestenfalls interessanter - Sonderling.

Selbstversorger sind Sonderlinge - man geht in den Markt und greift nach der Packung.

Warum sollte ein natur - "Entfremdeter" Wohlstandsbürger gegen fischfressende Vögel sein? Es fehlt doch jeder Grund ! Man hat genug und erleidet keine Not

durch einen Fischfresser , der -theoretisch- die Lebensgrundlage Fisch für den Menschen vernichtet.

R.S.

P.s: esse gleich ein Brötchen mit Dosenthunfisch....


----------



## Blueser (30. November 2021)

Kann man Kormorane eigentlich essen und wie schmecken die?


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kann man Kormorane eigentlich essen und wie schmecken die?


Hallo,

da habe ich schon gelesen: von sehr gut bis kaum geniessbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte eine Behörde gegen fischfressende Vögel aktiv werden ?


zumal in fast jeder Behörde jemand vom NABU sitzt


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kann man Kormorane eigentlich essen und wie schmecken die?


ich denke mal zu Zeiten, als er zu Nahrungszwecken bejagt wurde, war es wohl zweitrangig wie er schmeckt.
Hauptsache energiereich


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2021)

mal googlen
gibt zu Hauf Rezepte


----------



## Blueser (30. November 2021)

Na dann. Weihnachten steht vor der Tür ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. November 2021)

Anglerverein Borken | Kormoranrezepte
					






					www.anglerverein-borken.de
				




Könnte man das nicht mal auf der NABU-Seite posten?
oder bei PETA ?


----------



## Blueser (30. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> mal googlen
> gibt zu Hauf Rezepte


Hab eines gefunden: den Kormoran zusammen mit einem Backstein in einem Topf mit Salzwasser solange garen, bis der Backstein weich ist. Dann den Kormoran wegwerfen und den Backstein appetitlich anrichten ...


----------



## yukonjack (30. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Anglerverein Borken | Kormoranrezepte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine vernünftige Vermarktungsstrategie, in irgendeiner Schicki Micki Spelunke das Gericht für, sagen wir mal 800,.€ anbieten und wir sind das Problem mit dem schwarzen Vogel bald los.


----------



## thanatos (30. November 2021)

habe mal einen Film über Wilderer im Harz gesehen , die hatten `ne abgesägte Schrotflinte im 
Angelfutteral und haben einen sooo geschützten Kormoran auf den Grill gelegt - 
also muß er auch schmecken .


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> habe mal einen Film über Wilderer im Harz gesehen , die hatten `ne abgesägte Schrotflinte im
> Angelfutteral und haben einen sooo geschützten Kormoran auf den Grill gelegt -
> also muß er auch schmecken .


Mit ordentlich Sooooßßßeeeee schmeckt dat schon.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (30. November 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> News
> 
> *Die Binnenfischer in Schleswig-Holstein sind sicher: Der Vogel ist Schuld an den halbleeren Netzen.*
> 
> ...


Schwachsinn


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (30. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab eines gefunden: den Kormoran zusammen mit einem Backstein in einem Topf mit Salzwasser solange garen, bis der Backstein weich ist. Dann den Kormoran wegwerfen und den Backstein appetitlich anrichten ...


Mit Zement und Weißwein


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (30. November 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (1. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


>


alles wirtschaftich uninteressante Fische, als Vogelfutter gerade noch gut genug


----------



## UweL (1. Dezember 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wie seht Ihr das? Raubt der Vogel den Fischern wirklich die Grundlage?


... das tut er definitiv. Wenn ein Jahr harte Arbeit in wenigen Tagen zunichte gemacht wird, ... wie wollen wir das dann nennen ?
Es ist wie mit allem, "die Menge macht das Gift". Egal ob Wolf, Fischotter, Kormoran oder, od. , od., ... . Die Liste ist mittlerweile ebenso lang wie die Verbortheit der Verantwortlichen.
Aber wen kümmert es schon. Fisch wird aus Asien Importiert, ( Antibiotika gleich mit), der Wald gehört den Tieren ... , (der Mensch hat auf diesem Planeten ja eh nichts zu suchen )..... . An Hirnrissiger Argumentation hat es ja noch nie gemangelt, insbesondere nicht in den Hirnen gewisser Gutmenschen.  Also glaube ich nicht das sich in den nächsten dreißig Jahren etwas  ändern wird.


----------



## Influenza (3. Dezember 2021)

Aus Wikipedia:

"In der Angler- und Jagdpresse ist häufig zu lesen, dass der Kormoran keine natürlichen Feinde habe und seine Bestände unkontrolliert wüchsen.[31] Es gibt jedoch regional Nachweise von Bejagung von Kormorankolonien durch unterschiedliche Fressfeinde. Dabei wurden Waschbär, Marderhund (bei Bodennestern), Mink, Rotfuchs (bei Bodennestern und niedrigen Büschen), Habicht, Seeadler, Steinadler, Uhu, Silbermöwe und Nebelkrähe als Prädatoren ermittelt.[32] Die einzige Kolonie der USA auf einer Küsteninsel im Bundesstaat Maine wird von Weißkopfseeadlern bejagt.[33] Einzelne Kolonien wurden insbesondere bei Angriffen durch Waschbären aufgegeben.[34][35] Am Gülper See stellte das Landesumweltamt Brandenburg fest, dass eine Kolonie mit 800 Brutpaaren aufgegeben wurde, nachdem sich Waschbären bei der Kolonie angesiedelt hatten. In den Jahren 2008 und 2009 stellte man in drei Kolonien Brandenburgs mit Waschbären keine erfolgreichen Bruten fest, in Teilen anderer Kolonien kam es zu massiven Verlusten durch Waschbären.[36] Auch bei Bejagung durch Seeadler und Uhu wurde festgestellt, dass sich Kolonien verlagerten bzw. dass sich Teile abspalteten. Kleinere Kolonien verschwanden bei Angriffen durch den Seeadler auch ganz."

UND:

"Insgesamt ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten in Europa auf Grund von Schutzbestimmungen eine deutliche Bestandszunahme zu verzeichnen. In Deutschland leben rund 24.000 Brutpaare, in Westeuropa gibt es derzeit ca. 450.000 Brutvögel. Der Weltbestand wurde von Birdlife International im Jahr 2009 auf 1,4 bis 2,9 Mio. Individuen geschätzt."

Dagegen stehen etwa 8 Millarden Menschen.
Die lustige Dinge machen wie den Regenwald abzuholzen, Massentierhaltung praktizieren und das Meer mit Plastk und sogar Uran verseuchen. Klimakrise ect. pp.

Die Liste ist endlos.
Die Liste um sich sich einfache populiste Lösngen zu suchen, wie das ein Vogel Schuld ist das es bald keine Fische mehr gibt, auch.

Bite me.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke, der Einzelfall ist entscheidend.

Wenn eine Kolonie bspw. am schwarzen Meer brütet , ist das was ganz anderes , als eine Brutkolonie an einem bspw. Äschen-Flüsschen.

Ich finde generelle Verteufelung schlecht - aber generelle Schutzmaßnahmen eben auch.

So lange es sich um keine gefährdete Art handelt , sollte man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht "künstlich" Schützen , sondern das der Natur überlassen.

Im Beispiel des Äschenflüsschens wäre ich allerdings auch für eine Bejagung offen - oder Vergrämung.

Oder wir setzen ne´ Rotte Waschbeeeren aus 

R.S.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (3. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da habe ich schon gelesen: von sehr gut bis kaum geniessbar.
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall kann man einen Kormoran auch essen!

Vielmals wird der Fehler gemacht, die Haut auf der Brust drauf zu lassen.
Dadurch entsteht der tranige Geschmack beim erhitzen. Das kann man sehr gut vermeiden in dem man die Haut abmacht.
Nach dem Entfernen der Haut den Kormoran schön mit Salz Pfeffer und Zitrone abreiben und 15 Min liegen lassen, dann den Vogel noch mal kurz abspülen. Auch geräuchert schmeckt der Kormoran hervorragend. Dazu Bratkartoffel mit Zwiebel und Speck und ein kaltes Bier, das passt immer. Vom Geschmack kommt der Kormoran der Ente sehr nah. In Serbien ist der Vogel eine Delikatesse.


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

Wobei die Ente den Vorteil der essbaren knusprigen Haut hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2021)

Im Chinesischen Kaiserreich soll der Kaiser nur die Haut der Ente genossen haben - während das Fleisch an die "Niederen" ging ... 

R.S.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Dezember 2021)

Influenza schrieb:


> Dabei wurden Waschbär,


ICH


Influenza schrieb:


> Einzelne Kolonien wurden insbesondere bei Angriffen durch Waschbären aufgegeben.


FÜHLE


Influenza schrieb:


> stellte das Landesumweltamt Brandenburg fest, dass eine Kolonie mit 800 Brutpaaren aufgegeben wurde, nachdem sich Waschbären bei der Kolonie angesiedelt


EINE


Influenza schrieb:


> stellte man in drei Kolonien Brandenburgs mit Waschbären keine erfolgreichen Bruten fest


GROSSE


Influenza schrieb:


> n Teilen anderer Kolonien kam es zu massiven Verlusten durch Waschbären


LIEBE
zu Waschbären in mir reifen....


Influenza schrieb:


> Die Liste um sich sich einfache populiste Lösngen zu suchen, wie das ein Vogel Schuld ist das es bald keine Fische mehr gibt, auch.


Hättest Du mal gesehen wie dieser Vogel ganze Gewässer leert, würdest Du die Sache wohl etwas anders sehen... .


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oder wir setzen ne´ Rotte Waschbeeeren aus
> 
> R.S.


Hallo,

jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich keine Kormorane an meinem Gartenteich habe - jede Nacht strolchen da so 3-5 Waschbären in meinem Garten herum . Aber ich habe schon eine Waschbärenmütze und meine Nachkommenschaft mag diese Mützen nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich keine Kormorane an meinem Gartenteich habe - jede Nacht strolchen da so 3-5 Waschbären in meinem Garten herum . Aber ich habe schon eine Waschbärenmütze und meine Nachkommenschaft mag diese Mützen nicht.
> 
> ...


Ein Glück,das die Waschbären heimisch sind,da kann nicht
viel passieren................


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2021)

Zerstört der Kormoran die Binnenfischerei?​Das müsst ihr nicht uns fragen,sondern die Frage können euch nur
die Binnenfischer, selbst beantworten.









						Fischerei & Räucherei - Der Kormoran
					

Fischerei & Räucherei, Ascheberg (Holstein)




					www.fischereilasner.de
				












						Fischerei Reese verlässt den Standort Plön | SHZ
					

Fischwirtschaftsmeister Gunnar Reese hat vor zwei Jahren Entscheidung getroffen, den Vertrag mit dem Land zu beenden.




					www.shz.de


----------



## Waidbruder (3. Dezember 2021)

Influenza schrieb:


> Aus Wikipedia:
> 
> "In der Angler- und Jagdpresse ist häufig zu lesen, dass der Kormoran keine natürlichen Feinde habe und seine Bestände unkontrolliert wüchsen.[31] Es gibt jedoch regional Nachweise von Bejagung von Kormorankolonien durch unterschiedliche Fressfeinde. Dabei wurden Waschbär, Marderhund (bei Bodennestern), Mink, Rotfuchs (bei Bodennestern und niedrigen Büschen), Habicht, Seeadler, Steinadler, Uhu, Silbermöwe und Nebelkrähe als Prädatoren ermittelt.[32] Die einzige Kolonie der USA auf einer Küsteninsel im Bundesstaat Maine wird von Weißkopfseeadlern bejagt.[33] Einzelne Kolonien wurden insbesondere bei Angriffen durch Waschbären aufgegeben.[34][35] Am Gülper See stellte das Landesumweltamt Brandenburg fest, dass eine Kolonie mit 800 Brutpaaren aufgegeben wurde, nachdem sich Waschbären bei der Kolonie angesiedelt hatten. In den Jahren 2008 und 2009 stellte man in drei Kolonien Brandenburgs mit Waschbären keine erfolgreichen Bruten fest, in Teilen anderer Kolonien kam es zu massiven Verlusten durch Waschbären.[36] Auch bei Bejagung durch Seeadler und Uhu wurde festgestellt, dass sich Kolonien verlagerten bzw. dass sich Teile abspalteten. Kleinere Kolonien verschwanden bei Angriffen durch den Seeadler auch ganz."
> 
> ...


Nach meinem Kenntnisstand brüten Kormorane aber wohl kaum in Büschen und schon garnicht auf dem Boden.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand brüten Kormorane aber wohl kaum in Büschen und schon garnicht auf dem Boden.











						Insel Sterin versinkt in Kormoran-Kot | SHZ
					

Die Existenz einer kleinen Insel im Plöner See scheint nur noch eine Frage der Zeit zu sein. Kormorane zerstören die Vegetation auf Sterin mit ihrem K




					www.shz.de


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

Für Waschbären sind Bäume kein Problem...


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Für Waschbären sind Bäume kein Problem...


Hallo,

das stimmt. Es sind ausgezeichnete Kletterer welche sogar mit dem Kopf nach unten vom Baum klettern können.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand brüten Kormorane aber wohl kaum in Büschen und schon garnicht auf dem Boden.


zumindest nicht in Westeuropa, wo überall Bäume zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## thanatos (3. Dezember 2021)

ja diese niedlichen Tiere - ja mag ja sein das sie das den hübschen Vogel etwas dezimieren - aber 
auch alle anderen Vögel , und wehe man macht den Hühnerstall zu spät zu ,da kommt es schon mal vor 
das man ein paar Puttchen weniger hat zum glück nicht wie bei Fuchs und Marder die gleich alles kalt machen .
Ja es sind possierliche Tierchen aber sie sind auch schon durch ihre Überpopulation Gebietsweise schon eine 
Plage , hier haben sie sich schon in fast jedem Haus eingenistet . Man sollte sich doch immer alles aus zwei 
Blickwinkeln ansehen und Sinn und Nutzen gegeneinander abwiegen .


----------

